# We are currently looking for gtr, skyline and jdm cars regardless of condition or age.



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

We are currently looking for stock. So if you are looking to sell your current car thrn please contact us directly on 07731304953 or via PM if preferred.

Any condition from trailer queen to total loss and everything in between.

We offer safe, secure service and collect I person with full ID and honesty.

I've been a part of this forum since 2004 so your in great company when dealing with us.

Hoping to hear from you soon

Dave warrener


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi everyone, We are still out on the road buying. So whether its mint, average or broken we will promise you a fair price, great service and prompt payment.

Member on this forum for 19 years!!

message me direct on my personal mobile 07731304953

Dave


----------

